# فيلا د. ناصر



## فوزي الفرا (18 يونيو 2006)

مرحب بالزملاء اعود ببعض الصور الداخلية و الخارجية لعرض اساليب التشطيب لفيلا تم تسليمها لصاحبها ( و هو مدير جامعة القدس) قريبا مع كل التقدير لكل مشاهد و مشارك


----------



## walid.salama (18 يونيو 2006)

ما شاء الله بارك الله فيك.


----------



## arc_fares (18 يونيو 2006)

مشاء الله عمل رائع اخ فوزي الفرا


----------



## فادي ابو فادي (24 يونيو 2006)

جهد طيب و بارك الله فيك​


----------



## omelwalid (25 يونيو 2006)

الله يجازيك كل خير شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابوولعه (26 يونيو 2006)

تسلم يالاخو ولو ان اغلب الصور عرض ستائر


----------



## ابوبكر محمد (26 يونيو 2006)

الله يديك العافية يا أخ


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (26 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم

جهد مشكور ... اتمنى من كاتب الموضوع ان يعطينا فكرة عن المواد المستخدمه في التشطيب ولم استخدمت ... وهكذا
كي لا يكون الموضوع عرض لصور ليس الا .... وشكرا


----------



## غاندي960 (26 يونيو 2006)

جهد تستحق عليه الشكر


----------



## المهندس/محمود (26 يونيو 2006)

شكراً جزيلاً لجهدك وإلى الأمام.


----------



## دمياطي (27 يونيو 2006)

تشطيبات جميلة ومتنا سقة تنم عن ذوق معماري رفيع


----------



## arch_fatma (27 يونيو 2006)

حلو كتير الله يهنيه ان شاء الله وتسلم ايد المصمم


----------



## خالد صلاح (10 يوليو 2006)

الاخ المهندس الفرا
تحياتي لك .. الواضح ان هجومك القاسي علي الماظة قد اتي بالنتيجة المطلوبة .. فلا هو ( او هي ) اصبحت تنقد .. ولا غيره .. وكل ما تسمعه هنا هو التهليل والتصفيق 
ارجو ان يكون ذلك مرضيا لك


----------



## بو خليفه (11 يوليو 2006)

جميل ورائع

مشروع جميل جدا ولكن لوتوفينا بالخططات لكان افضل

شكرا على هذا الموقع الجميل ومشكوره:55:


----------



## zaha999 (11 يوليو 2006)

where is the concept 
مع تحيات د.معين


----------



## هيمن جبار (1 أغسطس 2006)

فيلا عادية جدا لو تريد تشاهد فيلا حقيقية تعال الى كردستان عراق


----------



## semsem-Rash (1 أغسطس 2006)

Fine.........................


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (2 أغسطس 2006)

هل يمكن ارسال الرسومات الهندسية للمشروع؟


----------



## احمد جمال الشريف (5 أغسطس 2006)

_الله ينورررررررر_


----------



## م/هبة (27 أغسطس 2006)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر على المجهود


----------



## tahani (27 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور جهد مع انها غير مميزة من الناحية المعمارية ليست ذات اهوية


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (27 أغسطس 2006)

هل يمكن ارسال الرسومات الهندسية للمشروع حتي تكتمل الفائدة ويصبح النقد موضوعيا؟


----------



## Ms.A plus (17 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على هذة المشاركة ولكن لدي بعض الملاحظات على المبنى
اولا المبنى تقليدي جدا يفتقر للحس الأبداعي 
ثانيا غير منسجم مع البيئة المحيطة لة كأنة مقصوص ولصق هنا عن طريق الخطأ
ثالثا المبنى يحتاج الى مصمم داخلى في اقرب وقت ممكن:11: 
عادا عن ذلك فأن المبنى جيد ولا يشكو من شئ:75:


----------



## نادية (17 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الصراحة الشغل روعة يا بش مهندس فوزى 
ومشكور جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا على جهودك


----------



## نادية (17 أكتوبر 2006)

الحقيقة ان MS.Aplusغلطان كثير ويمكن كمان ما بعرف عن الهندسة اشى 
علشان يحكى عن اكبر مهندس فى غزة وفلسطين وارقاهم طبعا انه فى خلل فى شغله 
غلطااااااااااااااااااااااااان كثير
وشكرا


----------



## ibaa2003 (18 أكتوبر 2006)

فيلا رائعة بالتوفيق ، كنت أتمنى لو شفت جناح غرفة النوم.


----------



## اخت الشهيدين (19 أكتوبر 2006)

تصميم رائع يا أستاذي الفاضل 
وأكيد كل اشي منك طبعا حيكون ابداع


----------



## مهندسة روعة (19 أكتوبر 2006)

إلى المهندس الرائع
المهندس فوزي الفرا تصميم رائع يا استاذي الفاضل
جهد رائع وعمل مميز تستحق الشكر الجزيل وإلى الأمااااااااام :84:


----------



## عالم البناء (20 أكتوبر 2006)

ما شا الله بيت حلو


----------



## مهندسة روعة (21 أكتوبر 2006)

جهد رائع ومميز
يا استاذي الفاضل


----------



## منتهى الصدق (21 أكتوبر 2006)

مشروع جميل بس لو كان مرفق بمساقط كنا فهمنا التصميم اكثر


----------



## م. أبو المجد (21 أكتوبر 2006)

يعنى المهندس تفكيره اكبر من صور ومناظر اعطى افكار ومواد استخدمة


----------



## زوزي معمار (2 نوفمبر 2006)

the best of the bests]


----------



## روان ناصر (3 نوفمبر 2006)

يعطيك العافية و جهود مشكورة لكن وين المساقط للفيلا؟


----------



## فؤاد سعيد علي (3 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخوة المهندسين المعمريين أرجو منكم المساعدة . عندي قطعة أرض مساحتها 15 / 16 متر الواجهة الشرقية ملاصقة. الواجهة الغربية شارع 12 متر . الجهة الجنوبية شارع 6 متر . الواجهة الشمالية ملاصق . وكل من لدية مخطط فضلا لايبخل بتقديم المساعدة ولكم الشكر والتقدير. 
أخيكم : فؤاد سعيد علي


----------



## مها سويدان (3 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله ما شاء الله ياريت نرى اعمال اخرى جميلة مثلها


----------



## المجاز (3 نوفمبر 2006)

عمل جميل ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## سمسم الفنان (19 ديسمبر 2006)

الف الف الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررر
جهد طيب و بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندسة روعة (19 ديسمبر 2006)

مجهوود رائع
الله يعطيك العافية يا مهندسي الفاضل
بس ما تكون حاطط نقرك من نقري
بس ما تزعل مني انا من طلابك


----------



## سمسم الفنان (19 ديسمبر 2006)

دا انا الى جاهل بالنسبة ليكى ودى حقيقة لازم اعترف بيها


----------



## على 1 (22 يناير 2007)

الكبير كبير والله الشغل رائع بالنسبة لفيلا في مدينة غزة أصلا إلي عايش في فلسطين بيعمل حاجة مثل هادي بيكون بس عشان يفرح يومين لأنها حتنقصف من اليهود اليوم ولا بكرة محدش عارف . بس بدي أقلكوا شغلة إنو لو واحد فيكو تعامل مع المهندس فوزي الفرا لعرف مين هوة وما أظن إنو حيحكي عنوا أي شيء لأنه أروع إنسان ضايل على هالدنيا وكل فلسطين بتشهدلوا


----------



## نادية (24 يناير 2007)

معك حق والله الاستاذ المهندس فوزى الفرا كل فلسطين والعالم كمان بتشهدلوا 
وبحكى هيك لانى تعاملت معه وعرفته لانه استاذى اللى بدرسنى 
والله يوفقه ويبعد عنه شر هالعالم...............


----------



## رائد2 (24 يناير 2007)

عمل جميل وبارك الله فيك اخي...اتمنا ان نجمع هذه الاعمال في البوم واحد في هذا الموقع.


----------



## مصطفى محمد محمد (15 فبراير 2007)

بجد اكثر من رائع


----------



## 3bdalr7man (15 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على مشاركتك وافادتك لينا ربنا يوفقك فى المزيد والمزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## مازن هندي (16 فبراير 2007)

شكا على الصور


----------



## صفوان-ط (21 فبراير 2007)

تصميم راقي و بذوق مترف
كل الشكر على تقديم عمل مميز ونرجو دائما افادتنا بتصاميم لفيلات بسيطة وعظيمة ؟ كهذه


----------



## enxne (23 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
التصميم جميل ولكني أرى كثرة استخدام القرميد في التصاميم فهل هي وظيفية للمبنى أم جمالية أم تقليدية للبلدان التي يكثرررررررر بها هطول المطر والثلوج ؟؟


----------



## اخت الشهيدين (27 فبراير 2007)

يا نادية أنا كمان أستاذي المهندس فوزي مش بس عشان تعاملت معه حكيت هيك لأنو بس إلي بشوف وجهوا بيعرف إنو واصل إلى مرحلة متقدمة من الكمال ولكن الكمال لله وحده


----------



## صفوان-ط (27 فبراير 2007)

بسم ألله
لا ادري ان كان اي تصميم يأخذ شكل مدمج فيما بين النموذجين (البلاد الباردةوالبلاد الشرق اوسطية) بمعنى ما المانع في الشكل طالما العامل البنائي ياخذ بالإعتبار المناخ المناسب؟؟والدليل في لبنان. البقاع والجبل . والتصاميم بأشكال شبه موحدة وايضا لدينا الدمج بين المحلي والصحراوي ؟ ولكن ياخذ بالإعتبار العامل المكون للبناء ان بنوعية الحجر او بالعزل المناسب ...
أرجو مسامحتي على الإطالة ولكن الموضوع يستحق تعليق مناسب لحجم وجهد المصمم ولكم الشكر


----------



## فنونه (17 مارس 2007)

مرررررررررررررررررررر ه حلو يعطيك العافيه


----------



## عربي2007 (11 مايو 2007)

ممتاز
شكرا لك


----------



## نزف الجرح (30 يونيو 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mgs_2020 (12 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## البندقداري (15 يوليو 2007)

جهد طيب بس الفرنتورة والتغطية بالقراميد مبالغ فيها شوية وإلي مزيد من التقدم


ركن الدين بيبرس


----------



## الشيخ الاملس (22 يوليو 2007)

جهد طيب تشكر عليه و بارك الله فيك


----------



## hady abdulla (18 أكتوبر 2007)

جهد مشكووووووور


----------



## crismis2000 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

فيلا حلوة كتيير بس لو فيه مساقط للإفادة 

بس مبدئيا تصميم جميل ومتعوب عليه 

يعطيك العافية


----------



## م رعد أزهري (1 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يجازيك كل خير شكرا جزيلا


----------



## إسلام البكري (10 يناير 2008)

مشكور يا أخ فوزي على المشاركة المثمرة


----------



## م حسناء (10 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا:14:


----------



## امير الشاعري (26 مايو 2008)

*نحن من نصنع الابداع*

السلام عليكم.....

مشكور اخي كتيييييييير على المشروع الرائع....اخي خالد ليس الهجوم الذي ادى الى النتيجه..بل هي روعة العمل ..اكان في هذا العمل او في العمل السابق

مشكور اخي الفرا على ابداعاتك:75:


----------



## ALMANSOUR (19 يونيو 2008)

فيلا جميله ورائعة


----------



## الغانم برهام (19 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا لاينقطع
واجتهد اكثر فمازال هناك الكثير

الغانم برهام


----------



## newart (20 يونيو 2008)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــكور على ماقدمت


----------



## فوزي الفرا (9 يوليو 2008)

كل الشكر و التقدير لكل من شارك بهذا الموضوع و بوركتم جميعا و اخص بالذكر الاعزاء (أخت الشهدين و نادية و مهندسة روعة) متمنيا لهم كل التوفيق


----------



## محمدالعبادي (18 أكتوبر 2008)

لماذا لم تظهر الصور


----------



## سـليمان (18 أكتوبر 2008)

ماشاء الله ماشاء الله


----------



## عاشقة العيون (19 أكتوبر 2008)

شو العظمة ديه بيعقد يحميك يا رب ويبعد عنك الحساد يا كبير باااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى


----------



## عاشقة الاحساس (19 أكتوبر 2008)

تسلم ايديك


----------



## سـليمان (22 أكتوبر 2008)

لم تفتح الصور


----------



## مجدي موسى (5 ديسمبر 2008)

جهد طيب و بارك الله فيك​


----------



## مرمروز (8 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم شكرا جزيلا


----------



## فوزي الفرا (9 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكر الاخوة و الاخوات على جميع المشاركات الطيبة.
وفي هذا الموضوع اقول اننا نحن المعماريين بقطاع غزة نمر بالفترة الحالية بأزمة كبيرة بخصوص التصميم المعماري وتنفيذ المشاريع وذلك بسبب الحصار الشديد على القطاع المفروض من قبل الاحتلال الاسرائيلي الذي يمنع دخول مواد البناء فقطاع غزة منذ ثلاثة اعوام يمنع من دخول الاسمنت والركام الخشن(الحصمة) والحديد المواد الاساسية لجميع الاعمال الانشائية
لنا رب كبير اسمه الله الحمد لله قدر الله وما شاء فعل وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## mah236 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## abdulraof (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مشاء الله عمل رائع اخ فوزي


----------



## هشام العاصى (4 ديسمبر 2009)

ممتاز مع الاتفاق مع الاخ ابو صالح بضرورة التعليق 

كذلك أمل من الجميع عند عرض اعمال مميزة شرح الصعوبات الفنية اللتى واجهته ان وجدت وكيفية التغلب عليها 

ولا يستنكف احد من طلب المشورة فى اى مشكلة وانا تحت الامر بخبرتى المتواضعة وشكرا خبرة 26سنة خبرة


----------



## الملتقـ الجنة ـى (21 يناير 2010)

ما شاء الله رائعة


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (21 يناير 2010)

مجهود تشكر علية وجعلة اللة في ميزان اعمالك.......


----------



## م.بوليانا (28 يناير 2010)

يسلمووووووووووو
حلووووووووووووو


----------



## SS14 (29 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

شي جميل بارك الله بك


----------



## المعلم الراقي (29 يناير 2010)

ربنا يجعله مسكن العافية عليك 

ممكن طلب يا دكتور مخطط لفيلا


----------



## رياض عامر (29 يناير 2010)

مشكور علي هذا التصميم انشاء الله تتهنا به


----------



## eng_3abod (16 مارس 2011)

تسلم يا اسد الاسود


----------



## ahmed ezeldeen (18 مارس 2011)

ماشاء الله وبارك الله فيك


----------



## iyadcoo (19 مارس 2011)

جميل جدا


----------



## saleharch (3 مايو 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## م_عبد الرحمن عزيز (8 مايو 2011)

شكرا اخي على هذا الموضوع 
ونتمنى لك المزيد من التوفيق


----------

